

Build Your Dream Job - jonspenceley
http://sprouter.com/blog/build-your-dream-job/

======
piqufoh
Interesting title, not so interesting article :(

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I kind of hope someone on here could address the title and write their own
thoughts on how one does "build their dream job."

For example, I know I want to work for myself, and I would LOVE to own my own
business - I want to make the world a better place.

But projecting that into both a concept that is a viable business and also
knowing which concept to pull the trigger on is hard... Do I invest $200 here,
$200 there? etc.

------
gdubs
Slightly off topic but, I've got a lot of respect for Veen. When I was
younger, I picked up a copy of "The HotWired Style Guide", which is the best
book I've ever read on web design. I'd say it's still worth reading today,
even though it came out in the mid-nineties. The designers and developers at
HotWired did big, foundational work within the constraints of the early web.

